# Scleroderma Testimony



## rtbreen (Mar 28, 2003)

Hi , my name is Angela I'm 24 married w/ 2 childrenï¿½and my heart goes out to all of you suffering with disease.ï¿½ I have been diagnosed w/ï¿½Scleroderma and everything that comes along w/ it. I began having symptoms 6 years ago. I ignored them thinking nothing could be wrong w/ me because of my age, boy was I wrong!ï¿½ My hands started tensing up making it hard for me to make a fist.ï¿½ I started having heart palpitations.ï¿½ Sometimes it felt like someone was squeezing it and I had trouble breathing. I could not sleep at night. During the day, I had chronic fatigue. It felt like I was starting to fall apart.ï¿½ I am writing this to inform you about the method of healing that I used and continue to use. Young Living Essential Oils.ï¿½My husband has been using them for about 5 years. I was introduced to them through my husband and his family about 3 yrs. ago.ï¿½ About one month after I started using them my symptoms had vanished.ï¿½ It was truly amazing.ï¿½ Of course I was skeptical at first, who wouldn't be.ï¿½ However, from all the testimonies I heard from people who had the same problems and used the oils, I had to try them.ï¿½ I also have collected many true testimonies on the oils used with some of our most common and deadly diseaseï¿½s.ï¿½ Cancer, AIDS, Arthritis, Lupus, Raynuadï¿½s, ADD, diabetes, Fibromyalgia, and Parkinsonï¿½s to name a few.ï¿½ï¿½ I will pass them on to you If you would like.ï¿½ All of these diseases can be prevented or cured with the use of Young Living Essential Oils. The oils are mentions hundreds of times in the bible.ï¿½ They date back to the beginning of time.ï¿½ I do not know if you have already heard of this method.ï¿½ If you have, great.ï¿½If not it is worth just reading about.ï¿½ My husband,ï¿½his family, as well as my children and Iï¿½have not seen a doctor for any reason since we began using the products from Young Living.ï¿½ I will email you with info on the company and its products so you can read for yourself.ï¿½ï¿½It was founded in 1994 by Dr. Gary Young, N.D. Young Living uses nothing but 100% all natural products. No additives or chemicals what so ever.ï¿½ They do not even use chemicals or pesticides when growing their plants.ï¿½ The medication might work for a while but along with it comes side effects.ï¿½ Therefore, in most cases the doctor prescribes another one to help with the side effects or long-term damage.ï¿½ That turns into another one.ï¿½ All of a sudden, you are taking three or four prescriptions.ï¿½ That is not good for your body either.ï¿½ The oils have absolutely NO side effects.ï¿½ The way God intended medicine to be.ï¿½ I use the oils of lavender, myrrh, frankincense, and immupower. I also use the supplements of juvajone, sulfurzyme and power meal. All of which are sold by Y.L.ï¿½ I apply the oils on the bottom of my feet, on my spine, my outer ears, and around my heart.ï¿½ There are many companies in the U.S. that claim to sell pure essential oils. In the U.S. all a bottle of oil has to contain is 5% essential oil to be labeled pure. ï¿½Of course, you do not have to have an illness to use the oils.ï¿½ They help build your immune system so you can prevent disease and other complications.ï¿½ Some people ware them as perfumes. The reason I am taking the time to write this is that I am grateful for the people that took the time out to inform me aboutï¿½this unbelievable method of healing.ï¿½ If you would like to learn more please feel free to email me anytime.ï¿½ In addition, if you would like to learn more about Y.L. you can visit my web page at www.aromamastery.com/ryan <http://www.aromamastery.com/ryan>ï¿½Here you can learn about Y.L. as well as purchase the product.ï¿½ You will find my member number on the top of the page. When you purchase the products, they will ask you for a referring member number also a sponsor number. You can use mine for both. This way you will pay the same price I pay for the products.ï¿½ In addition, I can send you some free info on Y.L. and its products.ï¿½ I have audio cdï¿½s where Dr. Young explains about todayï¿½s medicines and how they are just making our problems worse.ï¿½ In addition, he explains about the difference between Y.L. oils and the other oils on the market today, and why Y.L is the highest quality in the world. It also includes fliers on the oils; what they are used for and how to apply them. I also have an interactive cd rom for your PC about Y.L. Let me know if you are interested.ï¿½ Please forward this and all the other info I give you to any one you care about.ï¿½ You can also make a difference. ï¿½ï¿½Sincerely,ï¿½Angela Breenï¿½From my family to yours.


----------

